# Happy 2nd Birthday Nix



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I can't believe my baby boy is 2 years old!!! He is still my baby and always will be. 

Over the last 2 years I have really seen him come into his own. He has been very slow to mature, but we are finally at a point that I can see the amazing dog he will become. I love this boy with all my heart.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: Nix!! Enjoy your special day handsome :wub:


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Have a fantastic birthday, Nix!


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Happy birthday, handsome!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

:birthday::happyboogie::groovy:Happy Birthday, Nix!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Happy 2nd Birthday handsome!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 2nd Birthday Nix! wishing you both a great year!


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Happy Birthday Nix!...Looking Good Handsome!...


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Nix!!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Second Birthday Nix!!! 
Wishing you many, many more!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday Handsome!!! Really love that first picture and the last one


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Happy birthday Nix! He is stunning!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Happy Birthday Nix! Loving how you guard the door!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Thanks everyone. He proved to be a true big boy today by being loose in the house for an entire workday. Now to many, that's no big deal. But he has come to work with me everyday since is brought him home. So I was super proud that my house remained intact!!!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Happy Birthday!!! It is still a big deal to me to be able to leave them alone loose in the house!!!


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Happy birthday Nix!


----------

